# Bandana Fabric



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

Okay so I found out some info from "OG Gangsta Edition" on what to put on so the fabric doesnt fade.

But is there any way to make the fabric more durable? 
As it is a relatively flimsy material. I was thinking about putting on a layer of leather or vynil behind the fabric to help it keep its shape?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

are you going to tell us what he recommended? :uh:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

reinforce that shit with 1/4" diamondplate


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Sep 6 2007, 10:45 AM~8729787
> *reinforce that shit with 1/4" diamondplate
> *


 :yes: HE'S RIGHT


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Sep 6 2007, 10:45 AM~8729787
> *reinforce that shit with 1/4" diamondplate
> *


Works Everytime :thumbsup: 

I reinforced my front glass with 1/4" diamondplate cause it kept cracking. Haven't had a problem since. :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 12 2007, 01:40 AM~8771662
> *Works Everytime  :thumbsup:
> 
> I reinforced my front glass with 1/4" diamondplate cause it kept cracking. Haven't had a problem since.  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


no diggity


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

a guy around here has some inserts on his 64 and the are covered in clear plastic looks ugly and tacky IMO but its held up for several years


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 6 2007, 10:43 AM~8729762
> *are you going to tell us what he recommended?  :uh:
> *


from fading?

he suggests:


> *COLOR SHIELD*


other than that. :dunno:


_Q: why would I put diamond plate behind the fabric. A nice hard vynil would seem to do the trick, no?_


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

i just did mine, i put some cotton on wood n layed my fabric


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

neat but that is not the traditional bandana patern


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

an original idea versus the true bandana fabric.
hows the density of it? think it will hold up after time since there is cotton underneath?


----------



## browninthe810 (Mar 19, 2007)

were can u get traditional bandana pattern fabric by the yard?


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

where can you get that fabric?????


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

i wrapped this pieces on my cutty. i had putted plastic over them but it looked funky so i took it off. suxs that the material is so thin. does anybody sell it by the yard :dunno:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

why not quilt it?with diamond patterns or something...


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

what color?


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

any color


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

nah man, I was talking to the thread starter


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

im looking for some by the yard also.


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Sep 13 2007, 07:56 PM~8786644
> *i just did mine, i put some cotton on wood n layed my fabric
> 
> 
> ...


 do you have a close pic of the skulls?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Great. The next fad.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iWishiHada64_@Sep 23 2007, 06:21 PM~8854689
> *what color?
> *


black.

im gonna be doing the bottom door panels, interior 1/4 panelling and front of the visors.
as for the upper section that will be black crushed velvet...
and on the "inner" side of the visors is going to be white leather.





@ Crenshaw's Finest: hopefully you're wrong... it wont be cool to have everybody's brother driving around with bandana fabric all over the interior of the car. it will just end up making it look like a tacky thing to do. you better not have jinxed this :angry:


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

LOOKIN FOR SOME BLACK FABRIC TO KNOCK MY HEADLINER OUT TOO.. THEN GET BLACK PREF. LEATHER TO GET SOME SUNVISORS

YOU HOMEYS PICKIN THE FABRIC UP ONLINE OR LOCAL??


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA Style_@Oct 9 2007, 11:33 AM~8960007
> *LOOKIN FOR SOME BLACK FABRIC TO KNOCK MY HEADLINER OUT TOO.. THEN GET BLACK PREF. LEATHER TO GET SOME SUNVISORS
> 
> YOU HOMEYS PICKIN THE FABRIC UP ONLINE OR LOCAL??*


x2


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

found a local fabric shop that had the shit by the yard
kinda thin but Im sure the tapicero can make it work


----------



## thefashionspotmn (Feb 15, 2007)

Have you guys ever thought of getting durable material or what ever you like and getting it screen printed.. thats what came to mind cuz then you get the color and design you want... its just an idea....


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

here is a little i just did in my daily 
look at the center console lid









here it is removed before

















and after


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

^^ check PMs homey


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA Style_@Oct 12 2007, 10:52 AM~8985219
> *found a local fabric shop that had the shit by the yard
> kinda thin but Im sure the tapicero can make it work
> *


were? :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 18 2007, 04:16 PM~9031313
> *were? :dunno:
> *


here in ATL homey

JoAnne's some shit


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA Style_@Oct 18 2007, 02:45 PM~9031574
> *here in ATL homey
> 
> JoAnne's some shit
> *


get the 411.i will call them and order it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks cheesy as fuck.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Sep 26 2007, 10:06 PM~8878403
> *black.
> 
> im gonna be doing the bottom door panels, interior 1/4 panelling and front of the visors.
> ...


It looks stupid now...too many people doing it. Now if the actual paisley design was stitched in somehow rathr than being screened and printed that would be the shit but this crap is ending up like that Gucci fad a few years back.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 18 2007, 07:02 PM~9034015
> *It looks stupid now...too many people doing it. Now if the actual paisley design was stitched in somehow rathr than being screened and printed that would be the shit but this crap is ending up like that Gucci fad a few years back.
> *



yup.


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 9 2007, 10:26 PM~9413862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 9 2007, 11:26 PM~9413862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's dope!


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

next question, WHERE YOU FIND IT???

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

i have alot of it and you cant find it anymore its vintage vynal :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LA Style_@Dec 11 2007, 05:00 PM~9427943
> *next question, WHERE YOU FIND IT???
> 
> :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 11 2007, 04:42 PM~9428810
> *i have alot of it and you cant find it anymore its vintage vynal  :biggrin:
> *


Nice


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

Post some red band and some Orange


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

where can i get that done at


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

if he says its vintage you might not be able to find it?
but id figure there is some upholstery shop that could get theres hands on some. by the looks of it though it'd cost a shiny penny.


----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg (May 2, 2007)

Spiderpig Spiderpig...Does whatever a spiderpig does. Can he swing from a web?no he cant cause hes a spiderpig


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

i work at JO ANNS fabric

the shit we sell is kinda flismsy

i agree with crenshaw it looks tacky in my O

but the OG paisly print embroidered would look fresh


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYONNAISE_@Dec 10 2007, 03:45 PM~9419576
> *that's dope!
> *


x2  what kind of material is that?


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Some bandana patterns..............


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Dec 20 2007, 03:57 PM~9493510
> *if he says its vintage you might not be able to find it?
> but id figure there is some upholstery shop that could get theres hands on some. by the looks of it though it'd cost a shiny penny.
> *


i have over 100 yrds its was in my interior shop when i bought the place and is 50.00bucks a yard i have not found it anywhere it is mellohide naughahide so its durable for life


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 22 2007, 11:54 PM~8850950
> *i wrapped this pieces on my cutty. i had putted plastic over them but it looked funky so i took it off. suxs that the material is so thin. does anybody sell it by the yard :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


this looks good i think like that part and the visors, headrest armrest btween the bench and the back spot were the speakers go would be just enough with out overkill


----------

